
Ask HN: What Are the Best Routes for Senior Full-Stack Software Engineers? - baccheion
As things have changed in the last 5-10 years, I&#x27;m wondering what&#x27;s generally considered to be the best route to take (job-wise) these days. That is, if an Engineer had total freedom&#x2F;choice, then which would ideally be chosen (and which second, etc)? Consulting (Freelance, TopTal, etc)? Telecommuting &#x2F; Remote Working? 9-5 at a startup? 9-5 at a mid-sized company? 9-5 at a large corporation? Founding a startup? Something else?
======
idunno246
you can successfully do this in any of those places. the real important bit is
the individual person. if you only know frontend, listen into the backend
conversations. If you hit a bug or feature that requires skills you dont have,
instead of tossing it over the wall learn or pair with the the person that
does. one thing upper management at my company has complained about is more
junior engineers complain about not the company not helping them grow, yet
when asked to do something they dont know(with resources to help) theyre too
uncomfortable to try. as long as you grow yourself by learning new things, can
build relationships with your coworkers(especially non-engineers), and slowly
take on more responsibilities you will succeed anywhere. also, keep in mind
the higher up the chain you go, the more people and business skills become
important(which can put extra difficulties if youre remote/consulting and the
company isnt set up to handle that well).

